# Homepage auf CD



## Chris0711 (13. September 2002)

Hi Ihr,

ich habe mal eine ganz dringende Frage. Und zwar hätte ich gerne gewusst, wie man eine Homepage am besten auf CD brennt? Ihr wisst ja, wie es zum Beispiel bei den Heft-CD's immer ist. Da funktioniert das ja sogar mit Autoplay usw.
Sowas meine ich halt. Außerdem müsste das auch dann funktionieren, wenn auf dem Rechner des Anwenders nicht mal ein Browser installiert ist. Wisst Ihr vielleicht wie sowas zu realisieren ist? Wäre euch für eine Antwort wirklich sehr dankbar, da mir die Zeit und mein Chef im Nacken sitzen! :-(


----------



## Mr.Fies (13. September 2002)

Hi, lad dir das Tool runter. Damit machst du aus html datein eine .exe datei die auch aufgerufen werden kann wen der betrachter keinen borwser drauf hat.

Mit dem Tool kannst du dir einfach einen Autorun für deine cd´s erstellen.


----------



## Chris0711 (13. September 2002)

Dankeschön für deine schnelle Antwort!
Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe! Dankeschön noch mal!


----------



## Mr.Fies (14. September 2002)

kein Problem


----------

